# Calais - overnight stop



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Just like most others that go to Europe, we will be stopping in Calais overnight before moving off. Because of our RV size and the fact that we will be arriving in the dark, we are obviously a bit concerned about where to go and where we will be stopping. Is the parking area in the harbour very well signposted? Or is it more advisable to drive to the Aire for the night? If that is the case, is it reasonably easy to get to?
Sorry about all the questions - I know that have all been asked bedore!!!!

Sharon


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

The aire is easy to find if you have sat nav and will take an RV easily


----------



## strathspey (Oct 30, 2005)

Sharnor said:


> Just like most others that go to Europe, we will be stopping in Calais overnight before moving off. Because of our RV size and the fact that we will be arriving in the dark, we are obviously a bit concerned about where to go and where we will be stopping. Is the parking area in the harbour very well signposted? Or is it more advisable to drive to the Aire for the night? If that is the case, is it reasonably easy to get to?
> Sorry about all the questions - I know that have all been asked bedore!!!!
> 
> Sharon


I have found the motorhome parking on the south side of the harbour to be very crowded and often noisy.
You might be better trying the 'Aire de deux caps', about 10 miles south in the direction of Rouen.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Sharon, why not take the exit road from the port, at the end go around the r/about and back onto the port and into the "SANS BILLET" lane and park there, its nice and safe and patrolled as well also lots of space.

Bob


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Sharon, why not take the exit road from the port, at the end go around the r/about and back onto the port and into the "SANS BILLET" lane and park there, its nice and safe and patrolled as well also lots of space.
> 
> Bob


Bob,

We have stayed there but only on a Saturday night and it was very quiet.

I plan to overnight there on Saturday the 5th January if all goes well.

Regards

Don


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Don, we will be there 3rd Jan heading for Morocco eventually after a few days visiting friends around Limoges and collecting a fellow traveller who has never been out of France in their m/h, should be interesting.

We wish you safe travelling to you know where :wink: 

Regards

Bob


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

i was there 2 weeks ago. The signs are well in advance. Its a white sign withn "camping cars" on. plenty room for big MHs just take up 2 spaces. costs 6.50/night but no meter. collected as and when they feel like it. My mate went last wek and stayed 2 nights and didnt pay.

phll


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sharon the dockside aire to the south of the port, will be awkward for you to maneuver a 35' RV if its crowded, we were there in October and it was fairly full then. Ours is only 30'

You park very close to each other and need to reverse nearly your full length before you can swing the front, and with motorhomes behind you that might be difficult. The one Don is suggesting sounds better.

Olley


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

I would be inclined to head on down to St Martin, Boulogne and overnight on the Auchan hypermarket car park. Plenty of room there for the biggest of RVs and it is quiet and safe.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

brisey said:


> I would be inclined to head on down to St Martin, Boulogne and overnight on the Auchan hypermarket car park. Plenty of room there for the biggest of RVs and it is quiet and safe.


If your going in that direction it's a good overnight stop, there's also a dump station at the service station there. Not sure how tight it is for ARV's though.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sharon;

There is one more possible option, you can park overnight opposite the Yacht Basin in Calais, its just up the road from the aire and there is loads of room there. Having said that, if I was arriving late off the ferry i'd probably go around to the ferry terminal parking area as has already been mentioned, its less hassle although it can get a little noisy with truck noise as the ferries unload. Try to park to the left as you enter the parking area.
All of the options mentioned are in the database, I've listed them below for your convenience....

::Calais Yacht Basin::
::Ferry Terminal Parking Area::
::The Calais Seafront Aire::
::Auchan Boulogne::

Whatever you decide, have a safe journey.

pete


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Sharon, why not take the exit road from the port, at the end go around the r/about and back onto the port and into the "SANS BILLET" lane and park there, its nice and safe and patrolled as well also lots of space.
> 
> Bob


We use this now in preference to the Aire. I would agree with the postings about the length of your vehicle and getting on the Aire late at night. There was a posting recently that suggested that there is now a proper MH parking at City Europe that now allows overnight parking. Want to try that next time. I believe that it is next to the Coach Park and that they have removed a height barrier from the next car park.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Having very recently stopped at Calais on the Aire i would say if you have a RV then definately consider stopping at the Ferry Terminal "sans billet" as suggested. I drove from the Aire to the ferry terminal and took a wrong turning just off the main road and it was frightening, there must have been at least 200 illegals standing in the road with hoods up, i think they must have had a soup kitchen going in an old warehouse there. They were all over the road and that is not very far frm the aire or the other site suggested by the yacht club.
I would say that if you do stop on the aire or by the yacht basin then check all your lockers and underneath the van, taking to the customs at the port they said that they will hide anywhere.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Calais*

Hi

I have slept in the Sans Billet area with no problems. Slightly noisy, but, I could have parked in a quieter area in all fairness. I just arrived, parked and that was it. Other problem was the wind - again this issue can be reduced by being a bit more selective where you park. Felt secure.

Russell


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Calais*

You dont have to use the Aire, you can park along the beach front overnight. but beware I spent the coldest night of my life at calais beach one feb. Jesus it was cold . need any help nr Malaga give us a bell. have a good trip .Feliz navidad.


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow - thanks so much for all your input. It looks like it will be better to stay in the harbour as you say. When we do take off in the morning, we will be heading north, so I do not think that heading south to an Aire will be an option. Thanks again everyone. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Now I am spoilt for choice, but thanks everyone,having just found this thread. 

I was wondering where to get some shut eye arriving off the ferry at about 3am on a Sunday next June. 

Didn't want to drive on in the dark on a new route.

Our little Caravelle will fit in most places.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

GerryD said:


> [There was a posting recently that suggested that there is now a proper MH parking at City Europe that now allows overnight parking. Want to try that next time. I believe that it is next to the Coach Park and that they have removed a height barrier from the next car park.


Has anybody actually stayed overnight at the City of Europe as suggested in this thread?

Andrew


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

We parked in the new area of the car park on Monday this week, it isn't marked out for MH's just cars, there were 2 motor homes and 7 cars in there but there is plenty of room and you could easily tuck away along the side for the night. 

Did look for signs saying you couldn't over night but not visible. We didn't stay the night as we always stay at Cap Nez as we did on Sunday (had the whole place to ourselves), just did some shopping and caught the tunnel.

Mandy


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

As a none regular tripper to foreign parts, what and where is the City of Europe?


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Here are all the details of the Cite Europe

Make sure you've got plenty of money 

Andrew


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks. As it will be our first stop in France, we will be loaded, but as it's the chance to get some kip before we strike south for Italy, I don't think shopping will be on the menu.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I've emailed Cite Europe to get the official version, will post if/when I get a reply


Andrew


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi We used the new M/H area at Cite Europe in late Jan, only for shopping I might add, couldn't see any signs prohibiting overnighting and as the tunnel police are next door I thought it would be a good place.

Olley


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Just stayed in the Sans Billet area last saturday. 

There were about 10 other m/hs in there when we arrived at 3am. 

Had a good sleep and left the next morning.

Derek


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Calais docks*

Hi

I have slept on the docks twice in the last few weeks. Good nights kip. If you choose your place well, there is not too much traffic noise. I found the wind noise for of a problem on one of the nights. Also, the parking area is on a slight slope - worse in some places than others.

Russell


----------



## 89051 (May 12, 2005)

Re Sans Billet
Having read the directions given in this thread and then studied the map of Calais, I am having trouble understanding the right way to get to the roundabout.
How do I leave the E15 road which seems to go over the roundabout on a flyover?


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah! I was wondering about that one.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Don't carry on to the E15 as there is no exit back to the port from there.

As you leave the last customs area keep your eyes peeled for a small right turn signposted 'centre ville', this leads you up to a roundabout, turn left and this takes you up to the main roundabout where you need to take the last exit (under the E15) back into the ferry complex, then turn into the teminal area (san billets) and park up.

pete


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

I had heard that the sans billet park had been closed for caravans / motorhomes - if that is not the case then great!

However, I found the huge parking area to the South of the dock to be much more suitable last winter - quieter and bars / restaurants within easy walk.

Kevin


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If I was arriving in the dark and had not used the Calais aire before I would stay at the Sans Billet parking on the dockside. We've done it several times with a caravan in the past and had no problems. 

The aire is easy to find in daylight but you have to know exactly when to turn right when you get there - between blocks of flats- and not go on to the seafront. If it is busy then I agree it is not the easiest of parking for a large vehicle.

If we arrive in daylight we'd always do the aire but we know the route now.

We were told to be wary of parking under the wall of the campsite in high season as groups of youths have been known to throw stones down onto the vans parked below.

G


----------

